# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Planting my first vivarium

## Kermitthefrog01

I recently just ordered 10+ variety species of moss,lichens,liverworts,and ferns. This is my first time building a terrarium so i'm not a expert but i'm getting the hang of it. I just don't know how to plant my plants. Is there a certain way to put them in the soil? Do i just place them in the soil and have them grow on there own. I'm kinda confused in a way. What is the best way to plant your plant and help them thrive!?   Thanks

----------


## elly

Just dig a small hole (with hands, a plastic spoon, whatever), put the plants in roots down, shovel the dirt back around the base and pat it (the dirt) firmly, maybe water it a little. They should grow on their own without much help. Really!

----------

